# Apocalypse scenarios?--What will be our demise?



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

This was never intended to be serious...I guess since it was moved to the science section you can reply with serious or silly thoughts...whichever you like lol
I suppose it was destined to be that way anyway...I'm still going with the alien theory! xD


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> If it is going to occur, I think God will be to blame.
> 
> EDIT: IF it is to occur.


Kevin! Are you coming over to *our* side? Muahahaha!


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

Soon as I get my doomsday device finished fashioned from a 9 volt battery, my roll of tinfoil and all em pesky extra bits left over from when I dismantle/rebuild my computers to vanquish the kitty hairs sucked into its devilish vortex.

Why is there always a crisp (that’s a potato chip-for some words can be lost in translation) in its innards.

Or perhaps my computer will hoover up kitty hair the world over and crisps galore to create a hyper dense tumble weed gravity well, which may very well collapse the earth into a singularity.

_Scary Biscuits indeed wicked_


----------



## KyojiK (Apr 14, 2010)

wickeddesires said:


> Soon as I get my doomsday device finished fashioned from a 9 volt battery, my roll of tinfoil and all em pesky extra bits left over from when I dismantle/rebuild my computers to vanquish the kitty hairs sucked into its devilish vortex.
> 
> Why is there always a crisp (that’s a potato chip-for some words can be lost in translation) in its innards.
> 
> ...


Impossible, unless you can obtain a near planck size radius with the intensive mass you are intending to pack into it. Otherwise, I'm sure the singularity will just collapse and evaporate as Hawking Radiation within less than a second, completely foiling your plan. :tongue:


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

I often use the plancks length with vigour to persuade people to see my point of view

or was it the knobkerrie (google it oi its a real word) of enlightenment


----------



## Heathrow (Apr 23, 2010)

I think, perhaps, humans will not destroy themselves. I think we will grow and learn and move out into the stars in order to see the whole of the galaxy and the galaxies that lie beyond it and our species will populate a trillion worlds and grow so massive and wise that only the end of the Universe, the final chapter of all existence, will finally destroy us.

But who knows, maybe we'll find a way to survive that too.


----------



## waterviolet (Apr 28, 2010)

Sad that man in a fraction of a second will realize that he wasn't living his life. He simply lived some warped reality he thought was his life. And none of it mattered but for the emotional connections of people he cared for and those that cared for him. ~Poof~ gone.


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

FiNe SiTe said:


> We will soon know the true form of Bunny Rabbits......


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Sily said:


> I do not believe this will happen -- but I am fantasizing, with the help of ideas posted at Running From Babylon:
> 
> Current BP Gulf oil spill blows sky high, releasing toxic fumes into the atmosphere - the oil poisons all the waters in the Gulf, Atlantic, all the way to Europe -- there is world-wide famine.


Florida Gulf oil spill: Plans to evacuate Tampa Bay area expected to be announced 

Link to Story

Gulf Oil Spill 2010: Plans to evacuate Tampa Bay area expected to be announced

Plans to evacuate the Tampa Bay area are expected to be announced in the coming days as FEMA prepares for what is now being called the worst oil disaster in the history of the world.

Estimates of the rate of BP's Deepwater Horizon oil spill by skyTruth.com, put more accurate numbers at more than 1 million gallons a day, based on satellite and Coast Guard images.

Since the April 20th explosion, which resulted in the sinking of the rig, there has been more than 21 million gallons of oil pumped into the Gulf of Mexico.

The evacuations will be necessary for the elderly and those with respiratory problems along much of Florida’s coast, including the Tampa Bay area, if plans proceed to set the massive, approaching oil slick on fire, according to Oilprice.com.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

What we will see in the near future will be a continuous and ever accelerating sequence of problems and solution. I have no doubt that somehow the global warming problem can be solved. The same is true for the energy crisis.
But in their place other challenges, most of them man mad will appear. The same technology that we apply to the solution of our problems will also be the cause of the next threat.

This will continue until we learn how to be humans. And to be humans we need to relearn the most basic Christian values and apply them ruthlessly. 
Not to others, as we are far too often doing now, but each of us to ourselves. We must learn to love our neighbours in every way. whether they live next door or in Africa. 

Humanity must banish any form of inequality without exception, whether it is economically, religiously, technologically or otherwise. 
Because inequality means dissatisfaction and dissatisfied people will soon have the technology to do untold damage. 

We will see that 9/11 may only be the beginning. At some point nano assemblers will be available to everyone and nothing, either good or bad will be beyond our reach. The choice is ours.


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

Sily said:


> Florida Gulf oil spill: Plans to evacuate Tampa Bay area expected to be announced
> 
> Link to Story
> 
> ...


This is the best kept secret on record. I work in Tampa and live on the other side of the bay about 3 miles from the gulf and this is the first I've heard of this.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

LostInMyOwnMind said:


> This is the best kept secret on record...


I thought the site looked reputable, but I never know on the Nets. I don't know if you'd be willing, but if something starts to happen where you live w/the oil, I'd love to read what you say about it - 1st-hand reports. The conspiracy theorists have had a very busy day. I frequent one DOOM site (they love their doom scenarios) and one article said the whole Eastern seaboard should be evacuated eventually.



> Link - Just got a call from my son...driving home from spring semester atNorth Georgia College. He is in the reserves and attending the Corps of Cadets there. He is telling me something big is up. Just got a call from his unit that they are mobilizing immediately. ALL GEORGIA UNITS. Unconfirmed at the moment. Dont see anything on any big news besides Korea. Wonder if there is more going on there than we think....will break more as I find out whether this is a big deal or not.


Live cam of the oil coming from ocean floor here. Strike that - it's overloaded.



> Evacuate Florida!! Good God in Heaven!!! What have these monsters done to us!! Link - Was tuning my sat dish and picked up 'The micro effect radio show' and there is a scientist on there who said they have backup plans to evacuate Florida and eventually the East coast now that the oil is in the loop currents. The slick is releasing huge amounts of Benzene. Benzene will flat out kill ya!! Don't go down there, stay away!!!! He may still be on! i found a link on the internet to listen.
> [link to www.themicroeffect.com]


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

I've heard of a theory that the entire world will be convered in wheat, since we plant it everywhere and it tends to be invasive. It will wipe out all biodiversity and kill us all.  DEATH BY WHEAT!


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

Sily said:


> I thought the site looked reputable, but I never know on the Nets. I don't know if you'd be willing, but if something starts to happen where you live w/the oil, I'd love to read what you say about it - 1st-hand reports. The conspiracy theorists have had a very busy day. I frequent one DOOM site (they love their doom scenarios) and one article said the whole Eastern seaboard should be evacuated eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> Live cam of the oil coming from ocean floor here. Strike that - it's overloaded.


On a windy day you can smell the oil, that's the only hint of it we've seen here so far. The wide shelf here is supposed to keep it well offshore from us. Key West and Miami, not so much. If it gets in the loop current they are toast.

Evacuations here are not a pretty thing. When Charlie was speculated to hit here it took me 3 hours to get home on what was usually a 30 minute drive and there was no gas to be found anywhere for about 4 or 5 days. We live right outside an evacuation zone and took a wait and see attitude, many of my friends left for Orlando right into the path of the storm.


----------



## Lord Xephere (Jan 20, 2010)

The results of global warming might be what could cause an apocalypse. The earth become uninhabitable, and dies gradually. Food cannot grow, and the food chain is completely disrupted which means that we have completely run out of food. Plus the unbearable weather conditions. 

If that doesn't destroy the human race, I think technology will. Maybe further in the future technology could end up completely enslaving man kind (I kind of think of is has already in a way). It would probably get to the point where computer systems are actually starting to run countries and everyone is okay with it. We'll all just think "see, that makes things so much easier", until one day when it all turns on us and launches an all-out war. Kind of like I-Robot, but much worse.


----------



## Refu (Mar 5, 2010)

Unless we blow ourselves up in a glorious way, I think no matter what the end result will be what it has always been with mass extinctions. We're gone, but the planet survives. And heals itself, like it does, especially if we're not here to bother the process.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

........................................


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Here is another new article with some doomsday scenarios. Some of these have been covered in earlier posts but it's still more food for thought - 

Ways to Destroy Earth | WhatPoll?


----------

